# Detailing on the 25th ??



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So then, come on, lets hear it, which one of you lot will be detailing your cars on Christmas day ??

I figure 30% of DW Members will be detailing thier cars on Christmas day, and 30% will be wishing they were 

And 40% will be too drunk to know which end of the pressure washer should be pointing at the car !!!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I for one WILL NOT be attending to cleaning duties on Christmas Day. I'll be WAAAY to busy for that.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Might visit the cave to check all is well mate:lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I will fall in either the 30% wishing they were & the 40% that are too drunk!


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I will be in the 40% group lol


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I was thinking this actually. Neighbours think I'm weird as it is, what would the think if they saw me cleaning my car on Xmas day.... I admit it's likely i will while the turkey cooks. Weather permitting.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

as much as it is like a religious ceremony for me to wash the car on thee 7th day, i guessing i wont be allowed to, we have family coming round for xmas dinner (even though our oven blew up yesderday... typical)

EDIT: i will however be staring at my dodo juice home brew in excitment of making it


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I will guess some will as they will have some goodies to try out they got for xmas. For me a relaxing day


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

guna try out my new autobrite stuff on the 24th,i would be killed by the other half if i did it on Christmas day!lol


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I won't car will either be washed on Christmas Eve or Boxing day but not the 25th!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

bmwman said:


> I was thinking this actually. Neighbours think I'm weird as it is, what would the think if they saw me cleaning my car on Xmas day.... I admit it's likely i will while the turkey cooks. Weather permitting.


Same here. We're off to a restaurant for Xmas day lunch, so I may have to check out the cars in the car park for swirl marks...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

If i get some new goodies the i could well get lost in the garage (accidently on purpose  )

Or if i get  off with old ladys with beards repeatedly saying isn't he cute like your a budgey :lol:


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

My neighbours think I'm nuts enough as it is! I can imagine the curtain twitching now if i were out there on the 25th for a few hours on the car lol.

So seeing as i cant be doing what i really want, I'll be in that 40% with my bottle of jack


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

My old man usually washes his van on christmas day :lol:

I probably won't, hopefully get it done christmas eve as the weather is supposed to be pants tomorrow


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I have in the past cleaned my car on xmas day, but then it is done around the back out of site, I'm hoping the weather holds out tomorrow though, as I would like to give it a clean whilst it's mild.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

why the hell would you want to?

saturday, sunday, monday, and possibly tuesday = AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Is there a car washing/detailing computer game or something. Could do with it for the 25th, just so we don't all get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I know I won't but I will be fighting the urge something rotten seeing as I pick up my new car tomorrow :thumb::argie::thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i will be in no fit state to do it


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Hopefully I will be in the 40% but will be thinking about what detailing I can do next!!!!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Only thing I'll be detailing will be my teeth after eating like a King and drinking like a Lord:lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I suspect I'll be in the third category . If I did go and detail the car on christmas day I don't think I'd live to tell the tale.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

i will be drunk and not thinking about the car at all


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

after this past week at work, im looking forward to sitting on my a**e all day! :lol:
goes for boxing day and the tuesday when we go to see other relatives too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alxg said:


> I know I won't but I will be fighting the urge something rotten seeing as I pick up my new car tomorrow :thumb::argie::thumb:


What are you getting?? :car:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

25th is a working day here


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, no chance of me doing mine - I want to keep my genitals.

I'm doing it tomorrow with Lee from Bespoke, so I'm sure I can leave it alone for a week or so


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Car will be gettin washed and another cheeky little layer of 476s done tomorrow as the weather is to be wet sat, sun and mon.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LOL have felt like both a few times to get piece and quiet but i fall in between the two always one isn't there, all the best to all DW for xmas and new year wether you detail your car or go with option 2


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip why not its just another day


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

my car had a thorough going over today, its in the garage right now and won't be getting used until boxing day at the least, so it would probably be weird if i did it - but then again, i'm tempted to give it another coat of wax whilst dinner is cooking.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

well with all the hints i've dropped ,i should have stacks of new gear to try.

can i resist can i hell .i'll be out there :lol:

when you've seen 50+ Xmas's you don't care what people think


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

project S8 starts tomorrow, I expect to be doing something with it on Xmas day... nothing else to do, and I want it sorted out...

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

As of 3pm tomorrow I break off until wednesday and I'm not going near the car!

I snow foamed it in the dark last week to clear the thick layer of dirt off, the last time before that was 6 weeks ago when I gave it 2 layers of tough coat. Probably wont go near it until April. Hate the cold.


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like i may have struck a deal, only thing i will be polishing is my new FLEX PE14-2-150:buffer:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

RussZS said:


> What are you getting?? :car:












This bad boy; 2.7tdi fully loaded :argie:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I think i will fall into the the 30% that wishes.... and 40% that will be far too drunk!!!

Admittedly i am getting some very nice detailing gear for christmas so i may have to play with it the following week.

Just for some scope, my car is in desperate need of some TLC:









Who's up for doing it xmas day for me??? :lol:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll probably do something on Saturday morning and again Monday morning. I _may_ do something on Sunday.

In all honesty, it just needs a snowfoam/rinse/wash/dry. But would love to take the front grilles off and treat them properly, as well as sort the interior out.


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

We are going out for dinner , but tonight i asked her if i was allowed to go to the garage for an hour after dinner to try out my new :buffer: and Meg`s M/F System . I have a spare car in the garage that could do with meeting my DA .
Needless to say she was ok with it . I`d have hid her new iPod until she let me go and play .


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

I probably won't be as my roller shutters have packed in and I cant get the stuff around the back


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

might get the snow foam out for a laugh and give the garden a covering , no doubt i`ll be intoxicated whilst doing this so don`t care what the neighbours think :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nah.. will be out enjoying the roads.
:thumb:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Unless you are single and have no friends or family to meet and be happy with then you should not be washing your car. No matter how OCD you are there are far far more important things in life than your car on Christmas day. Spend it with family, friends and loved ones. You will always be able to wash your motor while you are fit and well and have one, but loved ones may not always be around.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Sirmally2 said:


> I think i will fall into the the 30% that wishes.... and 40% that will be far too drunk!!!
> 
> Admittedly i am getting some very nice detailing gear for christmas so i may have to play with it the following week.
> 
> ...


as I said, be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

A Fast Sloth said:


> Unless you are single and have no friends or family to meet and be happy with then you should not be washing your car. No matter how OCD you are there are far far more important things in life than your car on Christmas day. Spend it with family, friends and loved ones. You will always be able to wash your motor while you are fit and well and have one, but loved ones may not always be around.


Thanks for the kind words Father.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Thanks for the kind words Father.


Quiet you! If I were home on Christmas Day you would be more than welcome to come down and have some Mulled Wine and Mince Pies with me while watching the Snowman on DVD


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

FYI... I don't drink alcohol 

Snowman sounds good though!


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> FYI... I don't drink alcohol
> 
> Snowman sounds good though!


Good you are far too young for such evil liquids.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish I could be in the 40% but I have to drive early on boxing day


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll be working, if I wasn't there is no way I'd be washing the cars.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

From lunch time today (12ish) I'll be down the pub for the next few days, the car can wait :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I will be doing the opposite and going around a motorcross track getting filthy!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

If I even contemplated this I'd be asking Santa for a new set of beans. And probably the frank to go with them.

Both cars are getting done tomorrow and a quick squirt of C2 and that's it until 2012.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i'll give it a wash tomorrow, not planning on using it much over the holidays.
the britemax haul i've got for xmas will have to wait till the new year, to be tried out.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I done the deed today :thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Crap films on TV and family annoying me.... good chance I'll be out there with some beer in the ice box. 

Fish


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

washed, dried and a cheeky little coat of 476S that will do until well into 2012


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

If i get what i think ive got then could be out boxing day giving the vec a wash


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Boxing Day for me :thumb:

SWMBO is at work so I'll get a chance to foam, wash, dry and apply a cheeky coat of wax


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not expecting any detailing stuff for Christmas, if I do get any then I might give it a bash. I'm by myself all day anyway.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I suggested to my good lady that should I be fortunate enough to receive detailing paraphernalia for Christmas, I will be outside like a kid in a sweet shop come Christmas afternoon.....if looks could kill I would have been dead at a 1000 paces lol


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I wont be, wish i was, i have the joys of moving house on the 27th Dec lol


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I definately won't be detailing on Xmas day, have 2 young kids, hopefully will get a chance to lie in bed for a little while.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Going out for Christmas this year, think the table is booked for 1 so no time to get home from church to wash the beast then to go out in it.

So I will be out in force tomorrow as usual and it will be squeaky clean for Sunday afternoon anyways. :detailer:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Never get away with it. Christmas eve looking a possibility though


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I am getting a DAS 6 Pro off the other half for Christmas and already mentioned having a go on Christmas day and it was fair to say I was shot down in flames before the words were out my mouth!!


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

I will be working ( work on the railway )although I did wash my car and 3 others on my birthday witch was yesterday


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nope, long lie on xmas day, exchange gifts, then eat all day - i dont venture out the house except to get another couple of tins from the garage fridge.

i washed my van for the first time in 7 weeks today so it will be fine for another 2 months!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

alxg said:


> This bad boy; 2.7tdi fully loaded :argie:


Nice wheels - I have those on mine :thumb:


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

Tomorrow for me, to busy on the big day.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i wont be in any of those categories lol.. dont drink so wont be drunk... wont be detailing, or wishing I was...

will be spending time with family I usually only get to see once a year, as they used to be 400 miles away, but now i moved 365 miles closer to them, im only 35 miles away, so will get to see them a lot more.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

My car is in dire need of a complete top to toe detail...but there is absolutely no chance of me going anywhere near it as it gets p/ex'd on the 29th when i take delivery of my nice shiny new Astra GTC Sri 














:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Having a crack at it on christmas eve! :thumb:,too much drinking to cosume christmas day!!!


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Tempting but will be another day I suspect. Needs the works during the milder weather as not much beading after a week of having it, but then didnt expect much from the garages prep! Doing the inside on Thursday, so hope to do something on the BMW outside and maybe wash the Toyota too, but Tough Coat is doing its job well so may wash the wheels and leave the rest till another time! happy Christmas all!!


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I would if i could but the other half wont let me, the joys of settling down with a girl in life hey. Luckily mine sits in a garage but it is dirty from using it last weekend. Gonna give it a quick going over today, wana be out there doing it now as its nice and sunny but she wants me to pop into town with her to 'enjoy' the Christmas buzz. I cant wait :-s


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

this year as home with friends and family , BUT 
2 years ago (2009) i was at work detailing a car on the 25th and it was my choice.

I guess most will say i am sad , but i enjoyed it :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

depends if i get any detailing stuff for xmas. if so, i'll be itching to try it and will probably end up detailing


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

12 hour days at work for me, so no detailing for me


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Prob not, but might not be able to resist a quick qd ing on the way past to the man cave fridge for extra supplies of Guiness. Cheers all.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

No detailing for me. Working nightshift Christmas eve, and Christmas night. So sleeping.


----------



## ihiba (Nov 27, 2011)

I wonder what odd's Ladbrooks will give for on a White Christmas ?

Sorry forgot to include with a Snow Foam Lance, :lol:


All The Best Everyone :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Griffy said:


> My car is in dire need of a complete top to toe detail...but there is absolutely no chance of me going anywhere near it as it gets p/ex'd on the 29th when i take delivery of my nice shiny new Astra GTC Sri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an over priced 3dr Astra.. nice.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

I am going to first ever snowform mine tommrow:thumb:


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Magifoam treatment on at least 4 cars and a van tomorrow


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, I was going to give the wheels a good clean on the e250, as tomorrow Im using it to take me, mother, uncle and aunt to the local restraurant.

Said that to mother, only for her to snap back, "no you bloody ain't"....

pesky women, they'd be the first to complain if they turned up in a skanky dirty car.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

i washed it today, told her either today or tomorrow. she chose today.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a day of crap here,damn it.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

It's not great here Ross, but did it yesterday  all the best Ross :thumb:


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i was shooting yesterday and the lanes down to the woods are mucky so the karcher k5.700 got its test run at 8am got rid of the muck no probs then i decided to clean the drive did an area the size of my car in 5 mins well impressed with that. Will give the car a proper clean tomorrow when my lass is at work


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am going for a drive later anyway there is no way I am sitting around pretending to enjoy myself.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

A couple of years back when it was just Me, Mum and Dad I spent the morning in the garage pulling the 205's dash apart to fix some niggles....was a perfect Christmas.

TBH I dont see a problem with it if you want to get some fresh air in the morning before dinner or maybe even after!

Just a point be dead careful if your car is parked on the road and you are washing it there after dinner and you have had a glass or 2 as even if you have the keys on you you can be done for drink driving!

Merry Christmas all...have a great day and do what makes you happy!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Its a day of crap here,damn it.


you got strong winds again too?!?

almost feeling like a storm is coming here.... nightmare :wall::wall:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> you got strong winds again too?!?
> 
> almost feeling like a storm is coming here.... nightmare :wall::wall:


is that from the phal he had the other night?

ooooh you mean the weather :wall: :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> is that from the phal he had the other night?
> 
> ooooh you mean the weather :wall: :lol:


sometimes the joke is so obvious that you should just leave it alone...



:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> you got strong winds again too?!?
> 
> almost feeling like a storm is coming here.... nightmare :wall::wall:


Yip its hellish here too,going for a drive later anyway and I don't care what anybody thinks.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry cuey.... please don't hit me again...

i'll have you done for GBH.. you've got previous.. you'll go down this time :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> sorry cuey.... please don't hit me again...
> 
> i'll have you done for GBH.. you've got previous.. you'll go down this time :lol:




:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thinking about going and having a play.... kids want me to go on batman arkham city... or let them play on it but its not going to happen today....:lol:

Washed cars yesterday so a freshen up and some product playing possibly...

Provided weather allows....:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well im officially bored shizzless :lol:

too many cars to move around today tho, else i would have been tempted to go wash my car just to relieve the boredom. 100% doing it tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> *well im officially bored shizzless* :lol:
> 
> too many cars to move around today tho, else i would have been tempted to go wash my car just to relieve the boredom. 100% doing it tomorrow :lol:


Join the club,I am going to start tearing my hair out soon:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Join the club,I am going to start tearing my hair out soon:lol:


get STV on and watch the march of the penguins 

strange wee animals! :lol:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

ianFRST said:


> well im officially bored shizzless :lol:
> 
> too many cars to move around today tho, else i would have been tempted to go wash my car just to relieve the boredom. 100% doing it tomorrow :lol:


I'm yet to get out of bed as I'm feeling a little 'ill'.. Bah humbug!


----------



## Mudders (Dec 11, 2011)

I managed to get out this morning, dry the car and whizz around the glass before setting off, happy days


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Some bonnet testing of products and rest of the polo got Amigo and Hydro Sealed.


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

That was mine

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3196994#post3196994


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Holy crap that was minging ^
I did mine and popped and did my dads on Xmas eve seeing as how the weather was so nice.


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Weather here has been really bad with gales. Still managed to get out this morning, snow foam and wash both cars. Dried them and did the glass, inside 4a coffee and watched the rain


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Well I decided not to do anything yesterday (spent the morn playing Skyrim instead). This morning, up and started on the car by 0730. Gave it a snowfoam/rinse/wash/dry. Got the boot/door sills/shuts sorted - degreased, cleaned, lime prime lite, powerlock. Used Gummi Pflege on the rubber.

Things that I want to do this week - vacuum and clean the interior, another layer of sealant and then remove the dried residue from the crevices.


----------

